# Should women not talk to guys whom they are not attracted to?



## joseph1170 (Apr 18, 2012)

Should women not talk to guys whom they are not attracted to?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

A lot of people would be ignored.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

:blank


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Not every single human interaction has to be related to sex... lol.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

So lesbians shouldn't talk to men...?


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

Lol, that's a dumb question. What if your boss is a guy you're not attracted to? and most people aren't attracted to their family members?


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

uh, joseph I noticed you ask a ton of questions about women. Do you not have any sisters or cousins to get some real life experience with to counter with the questions you ask on SAS? Because honestly some of them you ask are really out there. (Don't mean to come off as insulting I'm just curious)


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

This question is wtf worthy. Why should being attractive or unattractive become a barrier. Just because someone doesn't find the other person attractive or whatever does not conclude that meaningful discussion cant take place.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

This is the most retarded question I have ever read.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Gives me a good reason to not reply properly to this thread then


----------



## awkwardturtle77 (Sep 15, 2013)

I find it impossible to talk to anyone I'm attracted to, so I'd have even less friends than I do now! Also, it's possible to develop an attraction to someone once you know them, so that defeats the purpose.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)




----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

joseph1170 said:


> Lesbians do not want guys to talk to them. Lesbians would be happy without guys talking to them at all.


^ prejudice much? I know many lesbians. Most have good male friends in excess of anything else. some have best friends who are straight males. STFU about things you dont know anything about. Have you ever met a real lesbian? or do you just assume any women not interested in sleeping with you is one?



h00dz said:


> This question is wtf worthy. Why should being attractive or unattractive become a barrier. Just because someone doesn't find the other person attractive or whatever does not conclude that meaningful discussion cant take place.


^ I will have a conversation w/ just about anyone. I love meeting new people! I find it terrible that a large, growing number of men assume a woman wants to have sex w/ them just becuase they looked at them/are speaking to them/ are nearby & female.
If we want you, we'll let you know. Otherwise, pls remain at least 2-3 feet away & show me as much respect as you would another dude.

thx.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

What an idiotic notion.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

What compelled you to make this thread OP?
Please tell me


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I guess I could say what I honestly think of this...but I'd probably get banned.


----------



## SlickRoach (Sep 21, 2013)

joseph1170 said:


> Should women not talk to guys whom they are not attracted to?


Happens *a lot* more than you'd think but no, it'd make things harder than they already are in the world.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

idk..if they don't want too..I've known at least 5 attractive women that were attracted to me didn't make any difference too me,i still couldn't talk to them...now I've reached the time in my life, when I will turn into a bitter,reclusive borderline alcoholic...that leaves random comments on online forums or games,that will in general be ignored by most people......that's my thoughts...


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

This seems like a loaded question. I don't think anybody should HAVE TO talk to anybody else if they don't feel like it. I can relate to that feeling a lot. At the same time, it's just common courtesy. So if you're not attracted to someone, just show they a basic level of respect. It's not like you need to act like they don't exist or that they're the scum of the earth.

That being said, I especially understand how introverts are misinterpreted as being anti-social. Sometimes I don't respond to people because my mind just blanks out. It's nothing personal. So I try to think about that when my impulse is to take something personally, especially if it's a seemingly negative response from a girl I'm attracted to.


----------



## lostboy289 (Aug 29, 2013)

At all?

Im pretty sure society would shut down if we refused to make any kind of verbal contact with people we weren't attracted to.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I can talk to whoever the **** I want.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Freiheit said:


> I guess I could say what I honestly think of this...but I'd probably get banned.


You're a woman and he's asking the ladies on this one so shoot. If it's brutally honest, it's brutally honest.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Whilst mating? Cool story.


----------



## joseph1170 (Apr 18, 2012)

Glass Child said:


> What compelled you to make this thread OP?
> Please tell me


A lot of guys seem to misinterpret friendly conversation with women in that the guy thinks the woman is attracted to him romantically just because she talks to him. Women do not like it when they are misinterpreted like this. Would it not be better if women just did not talk to guys they were not attracted to?


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

I have stopped talking to most men in public unless unavoidable. when men in public say "hi" they often mean " can i have sex with you?" so sometimes i just say "no" but mosty i just ignore them. its sad, because i want to be friendly but life has taught me i cant afford to be


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

mzmz said:


> I have stopped talking to most men in public unless unavoidable. when men in public say "hi" they often mean " can i have sex with you?" so sometimes i just say "no" but mosty i just ignore them. its sad, because i want to be friendly but life has taught me i cant afford to be


Hi


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

i guess the retail industry would collapse as we speak


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

mzmz said:


> I have stopped talking to most men in public unless unavoidable. when men in public say "hi" they often mean " can i have sex with you?" so sometimes i just say "no" but mosty i just ignore them. its sad, because i want to be friendly but life has taught me i cant afford to be


what if they say "can i have sex with you?" does that really mean "hi"? and they are just being friendly?


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

One of my best friends is a lesbian woman. I'd be pretty bummed if we never would have struck up a conversation because the world would be a more lonely place without her. Because of this stupid mindset you can't even ask a simple question of a person who happens to be a woman anymore without her thinking you're hitting on her. I'm not attracted to every single damn woman I see, and I'm willing to bet that goes for most people in regards to their gender(s) of choice, so this is just asinine.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Women and men and whoever should talk to whoever they want? Just my opinion. :stu


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Only Attractive women should talk to me. Period end of discussion.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Ignopius said:


> Only supermodels should talk to me. Period end of discussion.


Yes me 2.


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

Ignopius said:


> Only Attractive women should talk to me. Period end of discussion.


But it would be such a shame if you smashed their pretty heads with a hammer :grin2:


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Nope, females of the species are only interested in tall, muscular, confident millionaire alpha males who they can have superior children with while treating every other male like the dirt under their feet. 


Source: The internet.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

You should only talk to a woman under the pretense that you are attracted to her and you want to get inside her pants. This is the unspoken rule. No friends! I mean, really, are we in the dark ages? 

anyway, I usually will be friendly and open to anyone who talks to me, but if I'm not interested, I'd also not pursue them,you know?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Should I talk to my dad? 
Should I talk to a teenage boy?

Should I talk to my uncle.

I DONNO I CANT TLAK TO THEM.


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

*a simplified way of looking at things*



UndreamingAwake said:


> One of my best friends is a lesbian woman. I'd be pretty bummed if we never would have struck up a conversation because the world would be a more lonely place without her. Because of this stupid mindset you can't even ask a simple question of a person who happens to be a woman anymore without her thinking you're hitting on her. I'm not attracted to every single damn woman I see, and I'm willing to bet that goes for most people in regards to their gender(s) of choice, so this is just asinine.


If men could treat me like a human being with respect and interest then i could talk to them. in the years o used to talk to men in public, the only end was them trying to have sex with me, often treating me abusively when the answer was "no" so this is the best choice i can make


----------



## legallyalone (Jan 24, 2014)

meepie said:


> I DONNO I CANT TLAK TO THEM.


Hahaha. This is something I hate that it seems like many here don't get, I'm still anxious around my family. It doesn't matter that they're family, doesn't matter that they raised me and I live with them, I'm just as nervous and unable to talk to them as anyone else.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

mzmz said:


> If men could treat me like a human being with respect and interest then i could talk to them. in the years o used to talk to men in public, the only end was them trying to have sex with me, often treating me abusively when the answer was "no" so this is the best choice i can make


Here I know many people that have platonic friends of the opposite gender and just treat them with respect... I've only ever had one occasion where I was rejected by a woman and we continued to be friends with each other afterwards, but that's about it. Maybe it's a cultural thing?


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

^ I think the friendships between men and women can be healthier in some European countries. Just my observation


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

TBH, it's not too surprising that most attractive women are so confusing to communicate with.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

WillYouStopDave said:


> TBH, it's not too surprising that most attractive women are so confusing to communicate with.


Women who are generally attractive to most men, or those that you find attractive?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

rdrr said:


> Women who are generally attractive to most men, or those that you find attractive?


 Doesn't really matter. The norms of dating and supply and demand dictates that most women will probably be approached by people they have no real interest in. There are so many opinions and expectations and things people get offended by and about I'm sure most women are already probably just tired of the whole game by the time they're 20.

Anyway, as far as the precise definition of "attractive" goes (in the context of women) "generally attractive" applies to almost all women. Even an unattractive woman is analogous to a 20 dollar bill just laying randomly on the ground. It's only 20 bucks but it's probably not going to be there long. For most men, their own hand makes a rather poor simulation of a real relationship with a woman.

That's a rather ugly way of putting it but it's also pretty honest.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Crystalline said:


> ^ I think the friendships between men and women can be healthier in some European countries. Just my observation


That might very well be true. Which means I'll be in for a ride, considering I'm going to the US for 4 years to study at a college next year... Maybe I should buy myself a self-help book on "gender relations in the United States" or something along those lines... How have you observed this if I may ask?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

My best friend is a guy... Yeah.... Sorry... Not gonna stop talking to him. Or, you know, my dad and brother. Not into incest you see personally. Or anyone else I talk to that I don't find attractive that happens to be male.

(I know this thread is super old and OP is long gone I just felt like posting since this has been floating around for a while now getting rebumped.)


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

What if you're bi? Should I not talk to guys or girls I'm not attracted to? That's, like, 99% of the population.

I really have no problem talking to women. They sometimes have a problem with me, but I don't find them intimidating. I will go a long way out of my way to avoid talking to men, though, because they make me nervous af.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

UndreamingAwake said:


> That might very well be true. Which means I'll be in for a ride, considering I'm going to the US for 4 years to study at a college next year... Maybe I should buy myself a self-help book on "gender relations in the United States" or something along those lines... How have you observed this if I may ask?


I have a friend in Denmark and my cousin and her family live in Stockholm...the friend has stayed in my apartment while they were here in the US, just observed that there's less of the tension/sexually charged stuff that's present across relationships/friendships of differing genders in the US


----------



## AB1994 (Jul 4, 2015)

Most girls find it easy to be friends with boys because I know I do. I'm not saying all girls but most girls I know attract so much drama and trouble and I try to stay out of it by talking to guys and stuff. I've got a boyfriend so it's completely
Platonic


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

*yea*



UndreamingAwake said:


> Here I know many people that have platonic friends of the opposite gender and just treat them with respect... I've only ever had one occasion where I was rejected by a woman and we continued to be friends with each other afterwards, but that's about it. Maybe it's a cultural thing?


I really need to move lol


----------

